# WoW Neustart - Suche Mitstreiter/in



## Detrax (10. Juli 2009)

Hallo werte Buffed.de Community,
einige werden sicherlich meine Threads kennen, in welchen ich versucht habe für ein WoW Neuanfang neue Mitglieder zusammeln, doch leider hat dieses nicht funktioniert und nach reiflicher überlegung habe ich mich auch dazu entschlossen Wow zu beenden. Nun nach knapp 2 Monaten und dem begin der Sommerferien, habe ich mich dazu entschlossen wieder zu spielen. Daher suche ich einfach irgend einen oder mehre Menschen, welche Lust haben gemeinsam mit mir einen neuen Char auf einem fremden Server hochzuspielen. 

Doch damit es nicht in ein heilloses Chaos untergeht, habe ich folgende Vorrausetzungen aufgelegt:

Der Spieler oder die Spielerin,
sollte 
- motiviert sein
- aktiv sein (mindesetens 2x die Woche spielen - dann 3-4 Stunden)
- nicht jünger als 18 (ausnahmen bestätigen die Regeln)
- über Erfahrung verfügen
- spaß haben 
- Teamspeak/Ventrilo installiert haben 
- Ein Headset inkl. funktionsfähigem Mikrophon verfügen
- freude am erkunden vom Azeroth und auch einfach quatsch machen können

sollte nicht:

- unzuverlässig sein (man vereinbart ein treffen und die Person erscheint nicht)
- Power-Hardcore-Gamer sein
- nur eben fix einen twink hochziehen wollen
- besserwisser
- notorischer lügner


----------------------------

Nun wenn "Du" lust bekommen hast mit zu spielen, so schreibe einfach eine kurze Antwort auf diesen Thread und schon bald kann es los gehen


Anbei:
Fraktion und Klasse habe ich noch nichts gewählt bzw. ausgesucht

Ich habe als Allianzler sowie als Hordler erfahrung
(Allianzler 2 Chars  - LvL 60 Magier - LvL 70 Hexenmeister)
(Hordler 1 Char - LvL 80 Krieger)

Horde war meine letzte aktive Klasse den Hexenmeister habe ich zu BC zeiten bis zum Sonnenbrunnenplateu gespielt, als dieses erschien habe ich 1 Woche noch gespielt und dann den Accont beendet. - Einige Zeit später habe ich einen neuenn Account bekommen und dort den Krieger hochgezogen.

-------------------------------------

mfg Detrax


----------



## Sûmy (10. Juli 2009)

Ich würd Server Ulduar vorschlagen ist neu und Ziemlich leer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also ich wäre dabei würde die Klasse spielen die gebraucht wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sag einfach bescheit und ich komme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ahja hab nen 80er Frost dk und nen 63er schurken


----------



## Wowneuling (10. Juli 2009)

Eventuell bringt dich dieses Gesuch weiter.


----------



## Belphega (10. Juli 2009)

Das is jetzt der fünfte Thread zu dem Thema in einer Woche.
Warum geht ihr nicht einfach ins Gildensuche-Forenabteil?
Nur weil hier mehr Leute sind?

Ich geh doch auch nicht zu Aldi um mir Strapse zu kaufen, weil da mehr Leute sind ._.
Da geh ich in ein Fachgeschäft das dafür zuständig ist.

Und der Suche-nach-Gilde-Thread ist für dein Anliegen zuständig.


----------



## Frozo (10. Juli 2009)

Detrax schrieb:


> Hallo werte Buffed.de Community,
> einige werden sicherlich meine Threads kennen, in welchen ich versucht habe für ein WoW Neuanfang neue Mitglieder zusammeln, doch leider hat dieses nicht funktioniert und nach reiflicher überlegung habe ich mich auch dazu entschlossen Wow zu beenden. Nun nach knapp 2 Monaten und dem begin der Sommerferien, habe ich mich dazu entschlossen wieder zu spielen. Daher suche ich einfach irgend einen oder mehre Menschen, welche Lust haben gemeinsam mit mir einen neuen Char auf einem fremden Server hochzuspielen.
> 
> Doch damit es nicht in ein heilloses Chaos untergeht, habe ich folgende Vorrausetzungen aufgelegt:
> ...


Findich eine Tolle idee nur, was is der sinn der sache?
Ich habe Freunde und verwandte über merhere dutzend server verstreut, so gut wie auf jedem habich nen etwas höheren characker (40+)
Glaubs mir iergendwann haste kein bock mehr.
Ich kann dir sagen wies dann ablaufen wird:
Alle Leveln schön gleichmässig etc...
Einer levelt an einem tag 3 level mehr.
Konkurrenzkampf entsteht und das powerleveling möge beginnen
Ich will besser sein usw
Spielspass off
Bitte sieh das nicht als flame.

Gruss
Frozo


----------



## Sûmy (10. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Das is jetzt der fünfte Thread zu dem Thema in einer Woche.
> Warum geht ihr nicht einfach ins Gildensuche-Forenabteil?
> Nur weil hier mehr Leute sind?
> 
> ...




Lass ihn doch ?


----------



## samuraji (10. Juli 2009)

Würde mich da auch gerne anschließén, bei mir währe es allerdings ein pala (vergelter) den ich spielen würde und unbedingt Horde.


----------



## Tordo (10. Juli 2009)

Detrax schrieb:


> Hallo werte Buffed.de Community,
> einige werden sicherlich meine Threads kennen, in welchen ich versucht habe für ein WoW Neuanfang neue Mitglieder zusammeln, doch leider hat dieses nicht funktioniert und nach reiflicher überlegung habe ich mich auch dazu entschlossen Wow zu beenden. Nun nach knapp 2 Monaten und dem begin der Sommerferien, habe ich mich dazu entschlossen wieder zu spielen. Daher suche ich einfach irgend einen oder mehre Menschen, welche Lust haben gemeinsam mit mir einen neuen Char auf einem fremden Server hochzuspielen.
> 
> Doch damit es nicht in ein heilloses Chaos untergeht, habe ich folgende Vorrausetzungen aufgelegt:
> ...



Bin zwar erst 17 Jahre alt, hätte aber evtl. Interesse dran! Spieler seit geraumer Zeit immer den gleichen Char, einen lv 80 Schamanen, deshalb hätte ich Lust auf was neues. Fraktion ist mir soweit egal, denn ich bin kein Spieler, der seiner Fraktion immer treu bleiben muss. Die Wusnchklasse die ich mir gerne hochziehen würde, ist ein Priester oder ein Druide, wahlweise evtl. auch ein Paladin.
Perenolde wäre der perfekte Realm, weil...
- kaum Flames im Worldchannel geschrieben werden
- die meisten Spieler Ü18 sind
- man Horde und Allianz spielen kann
- der Realm von den Leuten her gut besetzt ist
- es viele nette und gilfsbereite Gilden gibt (zumindest bei der Allianz, Horde weiß ich nicht)


MfG


----------



## Da fRoOp (10. Juli 2009)

Hätte evtl auch interesse habe 1 lvl 71 alli pala und nen lvl 80 Todesrittter und kenne mich auf der alli seite sehr gut aus.
wenn interesse besteht icq 365-411-583


----------



## Wowneuling (10. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Das is jetzt der fünfte Thread zu dem Thema in einer Woche.
> Warum geht ihr nicht einfach ins Gildensuche-Forenabteil?
> Nur weil hier mehr Leute sind?
> 
> ...


Nunja, eine Gilde sucht er ja nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also in dem Fall denke ich, ist sein Gesuch hier nicht komplett falsch. Da gibt es schlimmere Topics. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und du gehst Strapse dort kaufen, wo die meisten Leute sind? Leicht exhibitionistisch veranlagt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das du nicht zum Aldi gehst um Strapse zu kaufen dürfte daran liegen, dass es dort keine gibt. Aber nichts für ungut, Belphega. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



OT: Wie gehts bei deinem Kameragesuch voran?


----------



## Mäuserich (10. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Das is jetzt der fünfte Thread zu dem Thema in einer Woche.
> Warum geht ihr nicht einfach ins Gildensuche-Forenabteil?
> Nur weil hier mehr Leute sind?
> 
> ...



Reroll und Twink Aktionen wurden schon mehrfach hier über das allgemeine Forum gestartet und organisiert. Teilweise sehr erfolgreich, also sehe ich hier eigendlich kein Problem...

Detrax ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg, entspannt rerollen mit Leuten die wissen was sie tun, aber auf dem Server keine grossen haben ist einfach nur saugeil!


----------



## Slyzzer (10. Juli 2009)

> Findich eine Tolle idee nur, was is der sinn der sache?
> Ich habe Freunde und verwandte über merhere dutzend server verstreut, so gut wie auf jedem habich nen etwas höheren characker (40+)
> Glaubs mir iergendwann haste kein bock mehr.
> Ich kann dir sagen wies dann ablaufen wird:
> ...



Dem kann ich nur zusstimmen, genau das gleiche habe ich auch schon erlebt...heir die Szene:

Wir waren auf ner Lanparty 4 Leute und 2 ahben schon WoW gespielt, die anderen beiden wollte auch anfangen also haben wir sie geworben und hatten dieses event 300% Erfahrung....da waren wir dann die ganze nacht mit beschäftigt haben in der Nacht auf 30 gelevelt....am nächsten Tag war es denn so das ich und derjenige den ich geworben hate keine Zeit hatten, die anderen beiden haben jedoch gezockt den ganzen Tag und warend ann mal eben auf 40 hoch da wollten wir halt mithalten und kamen nur schwer hinterher ....egal wiesehr die Nacht zusammenspielen auch Spaß gemacht hat....danach...Ich zitiere 





> Spielspass off


----------



## Belphega (10. Juli 2009)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Reroll und Twink Aktionen wurden schon mehrfach hier über das allgemeine Forum gestartet und organisiert. Teilweise sehr erfolgreich, also sehe ich hier eigendlich kein Problem...



Joah, ich wünsch ihm ja auch viel Glück dabei (:
Aber das is ja immerhin das Forum für "Allgemeine Diskussionen" zu WoW.
Und hier gehts ja mal alles andere als um ne Diskussion ;}

Na mir egal.
Ich finde halt der Thread wäre woanders besser aufgehoben.


----------



## Detrax (10. Juli 2009)

Es freut mich das soviele Leute auf diesen Thread geantwortet haben und ebenfalls Lust bekommen haben neu anzufangen.

Wenn ihr wollt können wir heute Abend schon beginnen, schreibt mir einfach eine PM wann ihr bereit seind, am besten mit eurer icq nummer, damit ich euch adden kann.

Wer einen teamspeakserver und uns diesen zurverfügung stellen könnte, kann sich ja auch bei mir melden. - mfg Detrax


----------

